# Dutton LE scouting trip report



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Well our first trek to the Dutton was a big hit, Bart "aka PRO"  , Chad, Jason "aka callofthewild" , Jerry aka "broadsideshot" and I left Utah county around 3:00 pm on Friday with a hope of finding the right bulls to fill 3 archery tags and possibly picking up a once in a life time moose tag in an archery shoot. This weekend had the makings of what dreams are made of.

We arrived a little late so we just went out for a quick trip the first evening. Bart showed us a monster spike in the first meadow we came to.  Wow he is the man is a PRO when it comes to elk
Here is a picture of that 









The next morning we arose to one of the prettiest sunrises I have ever seen









PRO cold trailed this big bull better than a houndog. You should have seen the head gear on this one. _(O)_ 









This is the smallest bull we located this morning  









We also came across this 400" bull that PRO said died a tragic death in its old age "I think it was murdered." :evil: 









It was getting kind of late so we left and headed further south for our chance at the moose tag. The tournament was one of the finest shoots I have ever been in. Thanks to SFW!

I shot pretty good and made it to the final 4 where they announced that the top 4 shooters would be going head to head where the best score would be going moose hunting. I was stoked as I had won the same style shoot about two weeks before  and picked up a new Mathews DXT  . This is what all my practice was going to come down to. My heart felt like it was going to beat out of my chest but unlike the previous shoot I shot the first leg poorly and let my chances slip away. I ended up taking 3rd  and winning a dozen Easton arrows and an Eberlestock Sling Shot back pack. 








Congrats to Shawn Larsen and good luck with the tag.

Well it was back to business looking for a few perfect bulls. We looked high and low and from the southern part of the unit to the northern part leaving no canyon unseen.

Our evening came to an end with this beautiful sunset.









The final morning left Jerry and I headed in a different direction than Bart, Jason, and Chad. Jerry and I walked out on to a ridge were we found a place we nicknamed the war room. It was loaded with hundreds of tore up quakie trees. Some of the rubs were over eight feet high indicating to us it might also be a bar "where no kids are allowed so to speak". It was impressive to say the least.

































Although Jerry and I didn't locate a shooter bull PRO did. I guess that is why they call him the PRO! 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
if any one is visiting this area you need to check out the food at the backdoor café it has got to be the best food around I can't wait to eat another one of these bad boys. 









Stay tuned for round two in a couple of weeks. 
:wink:

Archery is a year round commitment!!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> check out the food at the backdoor café


Are you sure you guys weren't on a guys only trip to to San Fransisco. :wink:

Nice report, too bad about the shoot, better luck next time and good luck finding the bign's on your next trip.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The trip was fun, we saw some good bulls, and laughed a ton. Nothing better than spending time in the hills with fellow sportsmen who enjoy the outdoors and a good joke or two. I'm looking forward to the next trip to paradise. 8)


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Scott, the idea of shooting a bull moose can put the shakes in a guy. haha

Looks like you guys are going to miss a few hours of hunting when you are packing out each others' bulls. Good times all around.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

that trip was awesome i am still finding myself lying in bed awake at some ungodly hour thinking about some of the bulls we saw. cant wait for the hunt to start. and the archery shoot was very informative i had always wondered what one of those would be like. congrats to Scott for taking third and Jerry did a good job as well. cant wait till the next trip.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a fun trip, only a few more weeks to go.   Good luck to you guys on your hunts.

Mark


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the pack and arrows. Pro was saying that you and Jerry had a good chance at winning. I was envious of your trip. I wanted to go with you guys pretty bad, even though I don't have a tag. Weekends like that are fun even if you don't scout any big bulls.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like a good time getting out there and seeing what kind of bulls are around. Only 45 days left..........


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been slacking off. I need to get a helicopter and drop some filers over the city about my big Dutton party (Aug 16-Sept12) :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like a great scouting trip there. good luck on finding that big boy.Lokking forward to your next trip.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> I have been slacking off. I need to get a helicopter and drop some filers over the city about my big Dutton party (Aug 16-Sept12) :wink:


Why I ought a.................... :mrgreen:


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

A party?? Sounds fun! My buddy is a drummer can he come?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

springerhunter said:


> A party?? Sounds fun! My buddy is a drummer can he come?


Ya bring the whole band! Heck bring 5-6 different bands, lets rock loud, 24-7!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

We will be camped at Jones Corral, come on down. -*|*-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> We will be camped at Jones Corral, come on down. -*|*-


Why do I have the feeling that you will not be camped at Jones Corral? And is there really such a place?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > We will be camped at Jones Corral, come on down. -*|*-
> ...


there really is such a place and it is beautiful just a picture perfect spot for 5 or 6 bands to rock out.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good report swbuckmaster !!! 

WOW !! Picture's of beautiful country, sun-rise, food and stuff. You could make a good fisherman !!! 

Is *Pro* the un-shaven one ? I could take him.....

btw....congrats on the winning's..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> Is *Pro* the un-shaven one ? I could take him.....


You see that mountain of a man behind me? He is there to keep the gnats like *.45* and NS away. 6'3" and mean as hell!

FYI, I shaved that morning. :shock:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad the scouting went so good....wish I'd been there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Is *Pro* the un-shaven one ? I could take him.....
> ...


I did see that 'mountain of a man'....all of them !! :shock: :shock:

Just the _gang_ I would like to have had with me during my elk hunting years...


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

I had my Thousand Lake deer hunt interupted by a ton of hippies on a vision quest in 03. Forget the bands, just invite those guys :wink:


----------

